# Caltex



## Joe Whelan

Looking for details of a Caltex tanker of approx. 600 g.t. stationed at Djoubiti during the period 1953/1954. She was used for bunkering during the construction of shore storage tanks. During my time in the Caltex Singapore we made a couple of voyages to Djoubiti.


----------



## Terri75

I do know that my grandad was on a tanker called Caltex Adelaide. 

T xx


----------



## KenLin39

*Texaco.*

Hello Joe. Link to Texaco site below. Has photos of Caltex tankers. Ken.

http://www.tota.co.uk/index.php?page=1


----------



## RO Vintage

Hello

Anyone Sail On The "Caltex Plymouth" Around 1966/67 ? We DryDocked
In malta Where I met The Love Of My Life !!! I Thought So, But It Never
Came To Pass.

Nice Pic Of The Plymouth. Happy Days

RO Vintage George Savage (Ex Marconi)


----------



## 12548

Hello Joe,
By the sounds of your post you are looking for one of the Mini Tankers by Caltex,as that grt is very small.
Most of the Caltex Tankers were a lot larger than that!
However there were a few Mini Tankers and just to name one "Caltex Whitegate" 
So ig you look at this site there are 1 or 2 that may be what you are after.
Hope this assists/
Cheers
joller6

http://www.photoship.co.uk/


----------



## joan martin

*hi,taking a chance!*



RO Vintage said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone Sail On The "Caltex Plymouth" Around 1966/67 ? We DryDocked
> In malta Where I met The Love Of My Life !!! I Thought So, But It Never
> Came To Pass.
> 
> Nice Pic Of The Plymouth. Happy Days
> 
> RO Vintage George Savage (Ex Marconi)


did you ever find her,ive been looking for old b/f who was working for calex for years now since my hubby passed on,by any chance did you know him,his name is victor brown,he was from Belfast,
kind regards joan martin


----------



## RO Vintage

Hello Joan

Forgive The Reply Taking So Long, I Missed Your Message Fool Am I
Sorry Joan, Victor Is In My Memory, ButThey Are Fading Fast. Sorry I Cant
Be More Helpful.

I Am Trying To Trace Don McKaskell 2/Mate Did You Ever Hear His Name
Mentioned?

Regards

George


----------



## japottinger

Anyone out there who sailed on Caltex Edinburgh on maiden voyage out of Scotts' of Greenock. I served quite a few months of my eng. apprenticeship on her when fitting out at Greenock.


----------



## sheepknowe

*caltex edinburgh*



japottinger said:


> Anyone out there who sailed on Caltex Edinburgh on maiden voyage out of Scotts' of Greenock. I served quite a few months of my eng. apprenticeship on her when fitting out at Greenock.


hi sailed on Edinburgh on maiden voyage as engr. cadet . chief was Minchener, capt Curling
the engine room was the warmest of all the Caltex fleet.


----------



## sheepknowe

*caltex*



Joe Whelan said:


> Looking for details of a Caltex tanker of approx. 600 g.t. stationed at Djoubiti during the period 1953/1954. She was used for bunkering during the construction of shore storage tanks. During my time in the Caltex Singapore we made a couple of voyages to Djoubiti.


I believe ship was Caltex Genouss [unsure of spelling]


----------



## Ian6

I 'stood by' Cx Edinburgh when she was fitting out at Scotts Yard and then sailed on her for the first 6 months as a Deck Apprentice. The other Deck App was Ken Appleton from Hull. In a diary from that long distant time I have that the two Eng Apps were named McKinnes and Clark.

I enjoyed the time at the shipyard and the accommodation on board once we sailed was very good but she was not a particularly happy ship, perhaps due to Capt Curling and C/O Rees. I much preferred the atmosphere aboard the older T2's.

Ian


----------



## Joe Whelan

sheepknowe said:


> I believe ship was Caltex Genouss [unsure of spelling]


Hi Sheepknowe, At last someone who remembers the vessel. I am not sure of the spelling but we used to call her "Caltex Ginhouse". Have you any more details . Joe.


----------



## sheepknowe

Joe Whelan said:


> Hi Sheepknowe, At last someone who remembers the vessel. I am not sure of the spelling but we used to call her "Caltex Ginhouse". Have you any more details . Joe.


originally ran between Aden and Djibouti and was possibly one of four motorsships built originally for Dutch flag. 

CALTEX PAKANBARU  , CEBU ,DELFT ,SCHEVENGEN


----------



## Joe Whelan

sheepknowe said:


> originally ran between Aden and Djibouti and was possibly one of four motorsships built originally for Dutch flag.
> 
> CALTEX PAKANBARU , CEBU ,DELFT ,SCHEVENGEN


From my research she was not one of them. British officers and Chinese crew. Have you any other details. Joe


----------



## sheepknowe

Joe Whelan said:


> From my research she was not one of them. British officers and Chinese crew. Have you any other details. Joe


sorry no other info .I did sail with a 3rd engineer called Spence who had served aboard the vessel on Djibouti/Aden run but that was in 1955 and I would think that he has passed away by now. He never spoke about ship just complained about general conditions.


----------



## Joe Whelan

sheepknowe said:


> sorry no other info .I did sail with a 3rd engineer called Spence who had served aboard the vessel on Djibouti/Aden run but that was in 1955 and I would think that he has passed away by now. He never spoke about ship just complained about general conditions.


Thanks for the update. Will continue the search. Joe


----------



## howellhu64

*Caltex ships*

My father was on the Caltex ship Newcastle his name was Peter Howells.Unfortuenatly dad passed away in April of this year. I have the brass bell from the bridge of the Newcastle i would like to hear any stories or fact about this vessel


----------



## tiachapman

ro vintage said:


> hello
> 
> anyone sail on the "caltex plymouth" around 1966/67 ? We drydocked
> in malta where i met the love of my life !!! I thought so, but it never
> came to pass.
> 
> Nice pic of the plymouth. Happy days
> 
> ro vintage george savage (ex marconi)


yes she told me about you


----------



## Engine Serang

Tiachap I think that was her brother. Her small brother.


----------



## Chris Phillips

Remember Caltex Pakanbaru dry docking in Leslie's Hebburn in the late 50s. Small but looked very efficient!


----------



## John Campbell

howellhu64 said:


> My father was on the Caltex ship Newcastle his name was Peter Howells.Unfortuenatly dad passed away in April of this year. I have the brass bell from the bridge of the Newcastle i would like to hear any stories or fact about this vessel


Hi, I knew your Dad as he and I joined Caltex at about the same time. Your father was a fine fellow with a great sense of humour and very knowledgeable about seamanship and tankers. He got to a very senior position in the company and did well.

We used to share many a laugh when I met up with him at various reunions
My best wishes to you and family
John Campbell


----------



## Alistair Macnab

*Caltex (Far East)...*

One of my fellow Cadets in Bank Line had his father John(?) Baird whom we met up with in Singapore. He was aboard a T-2 Caltex tanker
whose name I can't remember. I think he was Chief Officer because I recall that he and his companion were both RD. RNR.

Mr Baird had been harbourmaster on King Island off Tasmania and also the same at Nauru in the 40s and 50s.

John (junior) married young in Durban and was resident there when last I heard of him.

Hamish Alistair Macnab
Brooklyn NY


----------



## lakercapt

I was a couple of months on the C.Newcastle and then transferred the old T2 C.Saigon. Never experienced so many problems before and when we got orders to load Bahairain for Avonmouth was delighted. Kept afloat by "Thistlebond" 
At Avonmouth the Pilot disembarked, the customs and then I never to darken this company door again.


----------



## Ian6

The Caltex/Texaco website mentioned at #3 seems to have died in the last few years. I was a member for a while then later just an occasional visitor. Nothing has changed on the site recently. Anyone know what has happened ?

Ian (Caltex Deck Apprentice 1955-58)


----------



## Engine Serang

No idea. I asked the same question recently on the Texaco Forum.


----------



## stuartcooper35

KenLin39 said:


> *Texaco.*
> 
> Hello Joe. Link to Texaco site below. Has photos of Caltex tankers. Ken.
> 
> Texaco Overseas Tankship Association











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------



## stuartcooper35

Ian6 said:


> The Caltex/Texaco website mentioned at #3 seems to have died in the last few years. I was a member for a while then later just an occasional visitor. Nothing has changed on the site recently. Anyone know what has happened ?
> 
> Ian (Caltex Deck Apprentice 1955-58)











Texaco Tankers | Facebook


This group is dedicated to Relatives, Crew, Officers, Shore & Office staff. All welcome with your photos and stories about your life and times aboard Texaco Tankers။




www.facebook.com


----------

